# lost paddle- ruby/horsethief or westwater



## bth (Oct 31, 2005)

lost a werner kayak paddle in ruby/horsethief on tues- literally blew off the raft it was on as we entered the blackrocks section.
if it turns up in r/ht or westwater, i'd sure be appreciative if someone let me know. just bought it with a used kayak, so it has the seller's name on it i believe- but its just an older werner paddle- 30 degree offset, black shaft with white blades. 
thanks in advance.


----------

